# Netbeans 6.1 JDK einstellungen WO ?



## Natas (29. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

wo stelle ich in NB 6.1 ein, welches JDK/JRE genutzt werden soll? Ich möchte bissl mit Transparenzen spielen und habe mir daher die Java 6_10 geholt. Bekomme eine Klasse nicht importiert auch net mit Fix daher denke ich ist noch das Java 6_06 eingestellt...


----------



## André Uhres (29. Apr 2008)

Project Properties | Libraries
oder ..\NetBeans 6.1\etc\netbeans.conf


----------



## natas (30. Apr 2008)

yo die .conf fand ich und habe sie getunt netbeans tutorial, dann startete netbeans nicht mehr... ich probiers über die gui nun, danke Andre!


----------



## AdrWgl (30. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

du kannst in Netbeans über die Projektproperties jeweils 
für das Projekt die Version einstellen mit der du im Projekt 
arbeiten möchtest.

Grüsse


----------

